# I need metal headgaskets for my VG30ET engine



## nissan300zx84 (Feb 22, 2006)

Today it was the fouth time I blew my stock headgaskets and Im only running 10psi of boost. I need to find a high performance and high boost metal headgaskets for my engine. Please let me know a website or any way to find what I need. Thanks... 

[email protected]


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

nissan300zx84 said:


> Today it was the fouth time I blew my stock headgaskets and Im only running 10psi of boost. I need to find a high performance and high boost metal headgaskets for my engine. Please let me know a website or any way to find what I need. Thanks...
> 
> [email protected]


You're retarded then. You have no business being under the hood of a pinto, let alone a Z31. People are running 20+ psi on Nissan head gaskets all day long. If you don't know what you're doing, go sit and spin. And obviously, you don't know what you're doing.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Get your heads and block machined flat.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I'd say maybe your block is warped, so 2nd what Asleep said, though that may not fix the problem. It's also possible you maybe be running an *indicated* 10 psi, but it could be a lot more. What are you using for a guage and where is the vacuum line attached.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

AZ-ZBum said:


> You're retarded then. You have no business being under the hood of a pinto, let alone a Z31. People are running 20+ psi on Nissan head gaskets all day long. If you don't know what you're doing, go sit and spin. And obviously, you don't know what you're doing.


Please give constructive criticism without acting like a _teenager_. You seem to take one step forward then one step back.  

How is anyone going to give you respect?

*nissan300zx84*, Asleep and Zen31 are right. Can you tell us why you replace the _Head gasket _ the first time, did you over heat it or over boost?


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

If block and head machined flat, and new head bolts won't do it, try this:

(found while reading http://yarchive.net/car/turbo_head_gasket.html)

Prep the block and head. Both should be freshly
decked and clean. Obtain a common electric engraving pen of the
type used for anti-theft markings. Turn it on full stroke. The
tip must be very sharp. If not, sharpen it using a standard
green carbide wheel. Slant it at a 45 degree angle away from
the direction of travel. Imagine you're using it to plow up a
furrow of metal from the head or block. Use a very loose grip
so the tool can bounce. Rapidly stroke across the gasket
surface. The tip should bounce off the surface of the metal 120
times a second. Properly done, it will raise little divots
about every half millimeter or so. The top side of the divot
will be very sharp. I test my technique by dragging a shop rag
across the surface to see if the divots pick off lint. (boy I
wish I could include a drawing!) Treat the entire surface with
this technique. When finished, the surface should feel like
coarse sandpaper and have a sparkling sheen when viewed in
bright light.

This is the best advice on head gaskets I've found so far.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I've read about that technique before, but I'm not convinced it's not simply a bunch of BS..... Why would such trouble be taken by manufacturers to ensure block and heads are completely flat only to have this being done for "perfrmance" reasons. Headgaskets are not stationary, they move as the engine heats up and cools down during driving. Seems to me this technique would cause more problems than it cured, such as ripping gaskets, oil leaking into coolant passages, etc......


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Here's the drawing I think you were looking for


----------

